# Toshiba DVD Class Action Lawsuit



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh... if you purchased a Toshiba DVD Player before October 15, 2004 and have been experiencing problems with it, you may want to check out this web site.

Hmmmm.... I wonder what is going to happen with my beloved five year old Toshiba SD-3108.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My belowed SD-3108 is being exchanged for a replacement player.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Too bad I didn't know about this sooner. Claim form says it needs to have been submitted by 5/1/2005.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

RAD said:


> Too bad I didn't know about this sooner. Claim form says it needs to have been submitted by 5/1/2005.


Obviously you didn't read the first post in this thread which was dated November 5th, 2004.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Nick said:


> Obviously you didn't read the first post in this thread which was dated November 5th, 2004.


Thank you for stating the obvious. I can always count on your to point out things like this.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No need to thank me, but you're (not your) more than (not then) welcome. :sure: It's what I do. :grin:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The replacement player arrived today. After getting the "You're spending money like a drunken sailor" speech, I showed my mom the letter that I got a player for free. It's a SD-4960, and one feature missing is the "Time Remaining". Oh well.


----------

